# L shaped tank with diagonal front panel



## zozo (28 Aug 2016)

This is actualy what i'm thinking about.. Not big and rather shallow with loads of emersed growth,, Actualy it should resamble a stream with a 90° bend where the back 90° corner wil completely be elevated to emersed and rounded.

Like this. Maybe smaller, just an idea.. My 3 tanks in one idea.  i'm kinda dreaming about.. Only top view.



 

I've seen a computer drawing of a tank like this.. But never a real one..  In acrylic this aint such a difficult task, since acrylic can be completely machine routed.. But in glass i have my doubt's if it is possible to make this rimless. The 2 red circled corners are maybe my problem childs.



 
Have anyone of you ever seen a glass tank in this style.. Or if you are familiar with glass and kitting.. Could this be done without a rim in the 2 circled cornes? 20 cm high wont be a pressure issue.. But i have also no idea if a kit seam like that would stay water tight.


----------



## tadabis (28 Aug 2016)

So far I only saw a regular L shape tank... this could be a challenge  20 cm height is not an issue but how you gonna glue those red circled corners? Silicone work will be much more visible there.


----------



## mort (28 Aug 2016)

You see plenty of cheap hexagonal glass tanks, or at least you used to so I don't think the angle is a problem. Are you planning on building it yourself? I've made a few more traditional tanks and got the glass cut at a glazers where they have tools to bevel the edges, drill etc so I don't think that cutting at an angle would be out of the question.


----------



## zozo (28 Aug 2016)

Well, at the time it's just a brain child i would like to build, walking around with this idea for quite some time now.. If from glass i'm stuck with silicone. Maybe i have to start out realy small, not to spoil to much material if it fails. I've seen to most wicked tanks already, but these were all acrylic. Acrylic is relatively affordable, till it needs to be machined, then the price goes up 10x..


----------



## zozo (28 Aug 2016)

mort said:


> Are you planning on building it yourself?



Yes ofcourse..  It's diy or no go.. Western EuropeanTime-wage went sky high the last few decades, not an option. Material wise it's not so much.. But as soon as somebody need sto use a tool it's a different story. Once asked for a rectangular acrylic tank. The material was € 80, the build was €250 . That was the last time i asked anybody to build anything for me.


----------



## mort (28 Aug 2016)

zozo said:


> Yes ofcourse..  It's diy or no go.. Western EuropeanTime-wage went sky high the last few decades, not an option. Material wise it's not so much.. But as soon as somebody need sto use a tool it's a different story. Once asked for a rectangular acrylic tank. The material was € 80, the build was €250 . That was the last time i asked anybody to build anything for me.



Yeah sorry i'm a bit behind with prices. I was in the trade so could buy hand made tanks for less than the cost of the glass. I think DIY on this shouldn't be too bad seam wise, the bit i'm not sure about it the base (i'm sure its possible but very hard with glass, would be easy with acrylic though). It looks complicated but Silicon peels off fine if you need to redo it. Its also more forgiving than acrylic in that you get another go.


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Aug 2016)

Problem you may have if this is to be a stream set up, is establishing flow; unless you did a sump with outlet at one end and inlet at the other, which could be awesome. Might even get away with doing it on a large canister...


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2016)

mort said:


> not sure about it the base



It needs to be made from 3 pieces and needs to be internal.. Than it's easy to seal of with a smaller sheat of glass on top of the base.



Aqua360 said:


> Problem you may have if this is to be a stream set up, is establishing flow; unless you did a sump with outlet at one end and inlet at the other, which could be awesome. Might even get away with doing it on a large canister...



It most likely will run on a sump if it is ever to be made. It doesn't need to be a raging river or something extremely fast flowing. Also not leaning towards high tech with this. Definitely low tech and lots of emersed growth.. Can't help, down hill from my house is a creek and i see it every day.. It makes a 90° curve and what interests me the most is the way its eroding the outside wall of the curve.. Thats where the challange comes in hardscape wise to replacate that in such a smale scale..  That's where i get my inspiration that darn creek and since it a daily image passing by can't get this idea out of my head.


----------



## Paulus (29 Aug 2016)

Something like this one: http://www.top-aquariums.com/en/example-no-31351_uid31351.html
personally i am not a big fan of this shape and view in the tank because of the 2 borders in front


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2016)

Yes indeed Paulus that's the idea, tho it looks like in this example the angle is less the 45°.. I wonder if this due to constructional limitations or a personal choice. In an aquarium where height is required like this it indeed isn't realy aesthetic, it would also not be my choice, it trashes the view and focal point and distracts a lot in that tank dimension and how it is set up.

In my case i want to make it much smaller, real dimensions overall are not yet determined but very shallow max. 20cm where the focal points are more in the emersed part and the submersed part. Ofcourse needs to be miniaturaly scaped as well and kept with in the borders.. Things you just can't go around is strange visual effect when looking trough angled panels of glass. But the whole setup should be viewed as a whole and not only whats going on inside submersed. So it wont be an aquarium and it shouldn't be viewed like that. Tho very up close it can and this i have to consider with scaping it the right way.

Because it will be rather small and shallow glass thikness can be reduced, 4mm is more than enough, so the seams wont need distractingly fat but stil present.


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2016)

I'm also not sure how i'm going to construct this.. Have sevral ideas going around in my had which are very good possible. Like i've seen a lot of wooden/epoxy tanks with only glass front panel. 

It could be a very nice option to construct this from wood and only glass front panels.


----------



## webworm (29 Aug 2016)

Are the dimensions on the top drawing correct ? 60+30=90 so there's no space for the angled piece using the dimensions you've initially provided.


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2016)

webworm said:


> Are the dimensions on the top drawing correct ? 60+30=90 so there's no space for the angled piece using the dimensions you've initially provided.



For now the dimensions are fictional, only thing that stands is the height and will be not over 25cm. The drawings are just rough sketches made with mspaint. I never do drawings actualy.. Well the drawings are in my head, that's just the way i always worked.

Since it a custom build, if i go on with this project, i will at first collect suitable hardscape materials, lay it out and make the ideal measurements. I found out by now after 2 custom projects that it is easier to build the tank around the scape, then scape with natural materials in a fixed space. Like missing a few cm of depth can be enough not to be able to use a very nice piece of hardscape without putting the saw or hammer to it and distroy it complete character. Or the scape is just not in right scale. So for now the dimensions stay rather flexible and an estimate could vary in depth and lenght and hieght within a few centimeters. Identical shaped hardscape a size smaller is impossible to find.  And i do not have a huge pot of cash to keep buying hardscape materials and see if it fits. unfortunately..


----------



## webworm (29 Aug 2016)

Ok. Just asking the obvious question really. How about as you've previously suggested plywood for the main body of the tank. If you went with acrylic for the viewing aperture you could have a single piece bent to fit without any seams, joins or obstructions.

Some pointers for a plywood aquarium:


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2016)

Yes that could well be an option, with such shallow there aint much acrylic thiknes required. But im not a fan of that hole in a wooden chest idae.. I rather route a slid and work the glass or acrylic into in the wood. I need to talk to some carpenter/wood worker what my option are there. Still bending it to make it fit, requires machinery, bending this by hand with a blow torch, not going to burn my fingers on that.. So within in my own skill set i need to make some compromises and know my limitations.

A man's got to know his limitations.. Who was that again?? I believe a Dirty Harry quote?. 

But playing with wood and glass etc to build a tank.. Can be a nice thing to realy merge it pretty together with a nifty construction...


----------



## Manisha (26 Sep 2016)

Dirty Harry's a stinker...how's this project going?!


----------



## zozo (26 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> Dirty Harry's a stinker...


Hence his name.. 



Manisha said:


> how's this project going?!


For now this project is still only in my mind.. First i want to do some simple square tests with wood / epoxy and glass.. I'll mix it in next summer with Mission bathtub 2017 in the garden. So i can test the durability of the design i have in mind. If it still doesn't leak after a year standing outside, then i'm confident it will do good indoors as well. 

Might build it sooner and put it in the seller.. Dunno yet.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Aug 2018)

Saw this and thought of your ancient thread Marcel...not quite as ambitious as your plans, but cool nevertheless. Originally posted on the Barr Report https://barrreport.com/threads/hello.15936/


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Saw this and thought of your ancient thread Marcel...not quite as ambitious as your plans, but cool nevertheless. Originally posted on the Barr Report https://barrreport.com/threads/hello.15936/



Great tank!!. And very cleverly scaped in that corner too  Exept it's to minimalsitic and much to bright for this fish choice. Actualy would be a perfect gold fish scape. Thanks for posting it.. It's definitively an inspiration from the scaping side.. 

And thanks for reviving this idea.. Was about to forget about it, because the most ideal spot in my home is already taken with a tank that is far from done. But now it got me thinking again..


----------



## Edvet (30 Aug 2018)

Never saw this post, but my 400 gallon is 200 cm wide and the left side is 80 cm and the right side is 120 cm deep, so the front pane is diagonal, just not 45 degrees, but 20 or so.


----------



## zozo (30 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Never saw this post, but my 400 gallon is 200 cm wide and the left side is 80 cm and the right side is 120 cm deep, so the front pane is diagonal, just not 45 degrees, but 20 or so.



Till now i only seen real examples from rather large tanks... Quite a difference in glass thickness, makes diagonal seems a lot stronger.. I'm curious how that will work in less thick glass on the long run. Just for safety i might just need to go for minimum of 8mm glass. With the optiwhite option this might be the best choice.


----------



## Edvet (30 Aug 2018)

Or you could have a steel "brace" bend in the correct angle and glue that to the outside ( hoekijzer)


----------



## zozo (30 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Or you could have a steel "brace" bend in the correct angle and glue that to the outside ( hoekijzer)



I'm not realy into top braces with an open top tank..  That would to much of a distraction..


----------



## Edvet (30 Aug 2018)

I actualy meant more around the corner to stabilize the edges (hoekstaal), a steel workshop could bend it to other angles.


----------



## mr. luke (31 Aug 2018)

I would assume you can do it by filling the gap with silicone as you would a normal tank. All three of those panes would be pushing out from the water pressure so it should force a tighter seal if anything. 20cm tall, I wouldn't put to much thought into it


----------



## zozo (5 Nov 2018)

Finaly!! But not mine. 






 That was the plan.. More or less..


----------



## Edvet (5 Nov 2018)

I could go for one like that


----------



## zozo (5 Nov 2018)

Me too.. .. It's already spooking through my mind a year longer than i posted this thread 2 years ago. And because i never seen it before i thought i might not be a good idea to kit panels together diagonaly like that without bracing.

SO happy i found an example that proofs my fears wrong.. Back to the drawing board..


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Nov 2018)

zozo said:


> Finaly!! But not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha this is what tim should make in the corner of his living room haha


----------



## Django (5 Dec 2018)

Plywood and epoxy is a good option, but the frame around  the front panel will consume 7-10cm of hight leaving little front glass....I have done a 21cm high plywood aquarium. I recommend using cleartech instead of aquarium silicone, it is Crystal clear and stays clear, very strong, aquarium safe, bonds well on all surfaces, and can even be used under water...


----------



## zozo (5 Dec 2018)

Django said:


> Plywood and epoxy is a good option, but the frame around  the front panel will consume 7-10cm of hight leaving little front glass....I have done a 21cm high plywood aquarium. I recommend using cleartech instead of aquarium silicone, it is Crystal clear and stays clear, very strong, aquarium safe, bonds well on all surfaces, and can even be used under water...



You might like to see this.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/henry-goes-steampunk.50976/

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mission-bathtub-2017.49096/page-2#post-485021

Both are still up and running  today.. 

I do not know cleartech i assume iit's a polymer kit?.. That i know and used.. I rather do not use it as a permanent submersed sealing on glass, because it still absorbs water after curing and after long term polymer kit can laminate off the glass and start to leak. We have TEC7 as readily available Polymer, the producer also does admit and advice against using it permanent submersed on glass because of that.  Still i see it it adviced and sold for that on Local Fish Shops as the new aqaurium sealant.

I rather stick to my gold old fashion silicone. Don't like suprises to much when it comes to that..


----------



## Django (5 Dec 2018)

Oh dear...it is a tec7 product. I did not have problems with it  mind you I have not had it submersed for more than 3years


----------



## zozo (5 Dec 2018)

Django said:


> Oh dear...it is a tec7 product. I did not have problems with it  mind you I have not had it submersed for more than 3years



I did use it on several occasions and it is great stuff. I remeber after searching if it is suitable for aqaurium building. I came accross a topic with a pasted e-mail from TEC7 tech service answering the very same question. Ant the answer was they advice against using it permanently submersed for glass to glass connection. Because of it's water absorbing propperties (About 1%) over time it can laminate off the glass and leak. Glass obviously is to smooth and over time the water can creep in between kit and glass. Since it is a Belgium product, the thread was in Dutch language, so i guess no use to look it up again and paste it here.

So i kept going on with silicon kit not to take any chances..

It might take many years. maybe never, i donnu, only refering to what they said about their own product.  Good luck..

Ramsaur 410 Silicone, is a German product.. It's a pretty clear silicone.. It als has a rather short skinning time, 6 minutes in average temps. SO need to work fast.. But it pays off..  Still not as clear as polymer..


----------



## Oldguy (6 Dec 2018)

Edvet said:


> steel "brace"


Inspirational tank. The pessimist in me would frame the complete unit with angle iron and 'T' section the central panel. Does it have lift out windows above the water line for maintenance, difficult to see. I still regard silicon glue as magic but that's me.


----------



## zozo (6 Dec 2018)

Oldguy said:


> Does it have lift out windows above the water line for maintenance, difficult to see.



Looking close to the picture there is a vertical line all the way to the top where the diagonal corners meet. This must be the glass edge from the probably sliding doors.. The aluminium frame are like the rails for the door panels, if you look at the longest aqaurium side, above the water line and bellow the rail there are a few vent holes. It is the only picture i found from this setup, without any source reference.


----------



## rebel (6 Dec 2018)

Is it possible for you to get a curved glass piece manufactured for the front panel?


----------



## zozo (6 Dec 2018)

rebel said:


> Is it possible for you to get a curved glass piece manufactured for the front panel?



Out of my budget, but in acrylic i could order it tomorow.. Thought of it tho.. More to say, dreamt of it looking at my bank account..


----------



## Edvet (6 Dec 2018)

https://www.iqglassuk.com/products/curved-glass/s15014/


----------

